# Calvin's church planting endeavors



## Scott (Nov 24, 2006)

Is anyone aware of any books or other materials on Calvin's church planting endeavors in France? Evidently he was responsible for planting many churches.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 24, 2006)

I posted a thread about a month ago asking about mission work during the Reformation and many brothers sent some excellent links. 

Look under the missions sub section.

He even commissioned either 2 or 4 missionaries to Brazil, but they all soon died I think after arrival...


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 24, 2006)

He basically trained men and sent them in. About 50% of them were martyred.


----------



## crhoades (Nov 24, 2006)

Robert Kingdon's _Geneva and the Coming Wars of Religion in France_ is about the best you're going to find. He covers the training, discipline, sending, placement, etc. of all of the pastors sent into France and as Patrick said, martyred there. It's almost impossible to find a copy used online to buy, so the best route may be ILL.


----------



## Scott (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks guys!

Andrew - I am awaiting an extensive bibliography.

Thanks again!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 24, 2006)

Chris Rhoades has identified a very good resource in Kingdon. To that, I would add the following:

Jean-Marc Berthoud, “John Calvin and the Spread of the Gospel in France” in Fulfilling the Great Commission (Westminster Conference Papers; [London]: Westminster Conference, 1992)

Erroll Hulse, _John Calvin and his Missionary Enterprise_

David B.Calhoun, “John Calvin: Missionary Hero or Missionary Failure”, Presbyterion: Covenant Seminary Review, 5, No.1 (Spring 1979)

J. Douglas MacMillan, “Calvin, Geneva, and Christian Mission,” Reformed Theological Journal 5 (Nov 1989)

Joel Beeke, _John Calvin: Teacher and Practitioner of Evangelism_

J. Van den Berg, “Calvin and Missions.” in _John Calvin: Contemporary Prophet_, Ed. J. Hoogstra, Philadelphia: Presbyterian. & Reformed, 1959. Pp. 167-83.

W. Stanford Reid, “Calvin’s Geneva: A Missionary Centre”, The Reformed Theological Review, 42, No.3 (September-December, 1983)

Frank A. James, III, _Calvin the Evangelist_

Frank A. James, III, "Calvin and Missions." Christian History 5, no. 4 (Fall 1986)

Philip E. Hughes, "John Calvin: Director of Missions." in _The Heritage of John Calvin_, ed. J. H. Bratt, 40-54. Grand Rapids: William B. Eerdmans, 1973.

Philip E. Hughes, ed. and trans. _The Register of the Company of Pastors of Geneva in the Time of Calvin_, Grand Rapids: William B. Eerdmans Publishing Company, 1966.

Ray Van Neste, _John Calvin on Evangelism and Missions_

Alister E. McGrath, _A Life of John Calvin: a study in the shaping of western culture_

Williston Walker, _John Calvin: The Organizer of Reformed Protestantism 1509-1564_ (New York: Knickerbocker Press, 1906)

Scott J. Simmons, _John Calvin and Missions: A Historical Study_

Samuel Zwemer, “Calvinism and the Missionary Enterprise,” Theology Today 7 (Jul. 1950)

Charles E. Edwards, “Calvin and Missions,” The Evangelical Quarterly 8 (1936)

Antoine de la Roche Chandieu


----------



## Scott (Nov 25, 2006)

Andrew: Thanks!


----------

